# Toothpaste?!?!



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I need help in choosing a good toothpaste for my puppy please! Any suggestions on brands and flavors would be so greatly appreciated. I have spent over an hour reading reviews and I am still not sure which brand to try!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Unless you are using the Emi-Pet I would stick w/a basic enzyme toothpaste for dogs.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Sandi! I looked for Emi-Pet online here and could not find it. Since she is a puppy and has not had her teeth brushed before I want to find a toothpaste she can like the taste of (and that is safe) so she can start adjusting as I work it into her routine. 

I am trying very hard to get her used to and introduced to as much as possible during her puppy months. So far it seems to be paying off well! :chili: 
We are both learning as we go at least!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My Vet recommends CET and chicken flavor is my girls' favorite. You can buy CET from Amazon as well as other places like chewy.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Lynn. I will order some and try it!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> My Vet recommends CET and chicken flavor is my girls' favorite. You can buy CET from Amazon as well as other places like chewy.


I use the Vanilla Mint on my boys and they like it! I figure, if some gets on their mustache, they will smell minty good!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Carole! I actually ordered Vanilla Mint and chicken to see if she has preference. Anything to help grooming/hygiene go more smoothly!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Denise - it's great that you're starting so early. It will just become part of her daily routine that will serve you well as she grows up.

Need to see more Avi pictures please.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Lynn I am trying to get her used to as many things as possible. She comes to work with me daily and hangs out on my desk helping me. :w00t: 
We are on the go off and on most of the day and so far she is doing absolutely amazing. I attached a few pics for you! The first one was taken yesterday after her morning grooming routine. The second one I just took now of her looking at SM and your post with me. The third one was taken earlier this week when she laid over my calculator so I would quit clicking my nails on the keys and she could finish her nap in peace! :HistericalSmiley: How rude of me to work when she is napping!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Denise - she is adorable, and how lucky that she can go to work with you. When I got Lacie, 12 years ago, she was an only baby and went everywhere with me. It was so great that she was exposed to so many different people and experiences while so young. She is very outgoing and became a Therapy Dog about 6 years ago. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures of Avi. She is precious.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Lynn! I feel very blessed to be able to take her with me. How great that your Lacie became a therapy dog. Such a rewarding service. I know I absolutely love how Avi seems to calm people and put a smile on their faces. Your fluffs are so adorable!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I used CET chicken flavor with my Maltese. She was great at letting me brush her teeth, but she still needed yearly dental cleaning. I never could get the very back molars clean enough. BTW, she's beautiful! Her picture made my heart melt. 

Lainie


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Happinesstogo said:


> I used CET chicken flavor with my Maltese. She was great at letting me brush her teeth, but she still needed yearly dental cleaning. I never could get the very back molars clean enough. BTW, she's beautiful! Her picture made my heart melt.
> 
> Lainie



Thank you Lanie, we adore her and her sweet little personality. I bought the chicken flavor and vanilla mint. So far we have only used the chicken and it has been a success. I also love the new electric toothbrush I got for her as well. Of course with her being a puppy everything is learning adventure for us both!


----------

